# Meetings > Workshops >  1ο σεμινάριο PfSense firewall/router, Σάββατο 13/10/07 11:00

## dalex

.....

----------


## socrates

Ωραία! Εγώ δεν το χάνω!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

kai εγώ μέσα πότε?

----------


## socrates

ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ Q4 2007: workshops - seminars - fests
viewtopic.php?p=450669#p450669




> *Σάββατο 13/10/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ.*
> *PfSense firewall/router, από τον dalex*
> 
> Απ' την αρχή στήσιμο, παραμετροποίηση, επεκτάσεις, κλπ. ενός PfSense firewall/router (freeBSD):
> 
> - webgui management (local & remote) + ssh 
> - unlimited interfaces, NATs, rules, etc. 
> - DHCP management 
> - dns resolver/forwarder 
> ...

----------


## Themis Ap

Θα παίξει κανένα live streaming ή έστω θα μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποιο βίντεο από το workshop, όσοι δεν θα μπορέσουμε να παρεβρεθούμε αύριο;

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## socrates

Για livestreaming αν δεν φέρει κάποιος ip camera δεν το βλέπω (θα κάνω μια δοκιμή αν η ενσωματωμένη camera του laptop μου μπορεί)... αλλά σίγουρα θα τραβήξουμε σε βίντεο το workshop για να το έχουμε στο αρχείο μας. Βέβαια η live παρουσία δεν συγκρίνεται.

@dalex αυτή την φορά λέω να κάνουμε χρήση του projector οπότε προετοιμάσου ανάλογα!

----------


## dimitriss

εκτος απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ μαζί με τον xaotikos. (laptop μπορώ να φέρω και εγώ αν χρειάζεται μαζί και με μια web camera) Αν χρειαζεται πείτε

----------


## petrosb

See ya there...

----------


## noisyjohn

> ................
> Ωστόσο βολεύει εξαιρετικά αν κάποιος φέρει ένα Windows Laptop για τον χειρισμό του gui. Ας το δηλώσει εδώ.


 Θα έρθω με laptop + windows

----------


## koki

dalex πρέπει να κάνεις καταπληκτικά σεμινάρια!
Σου βγάζω το καπέλο  :: 

Εύγε!

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> Να φέρω κ' ένα video server μαζί με μια surveillance camera που τυχαίνει να μου βρίσκονται;
> 
> Γιά εγγραφή θα χρειαστεί κάποιος connected με γερό σκληρό! (mpeg4)
> 
> 
> Γιά κάντε έναν έλεγχο, παίζει; Δυστυχώς θέλει M$ internet explorer (εγκαθιστά plugin):
> 
> ...



Mου βγάζει το εξής:


> Windows has blocked this software because it can't verify the publisher.
> 
> Name: IMMP4Control.ocx
> Publisher: Unknown Publisher

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## zabounis

Οπωσδήποτε εγγραφή το video γιατί δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω και δεν θέλω να το χάσω...επίσης το προηγούμενο με το SMEserver υπάρχει πουθενά??
Ο Δημήτρης είναι δύναμη...

Έυγε Δημήτρη πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## Themis Ap

> άστο να εγκατασταθεί.


Το θέμα είναι ότι το μήνυμα αυτό εμφανίζεται αφού βάλω το activeX να εγκατασταθεί και ουσιαστικά δεν του επιτρέπει την εγκατάσταση.

Τέσπα, δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω περισσότερο τώρα αλλά αν έχεις καμία ιδέα. let me know  ::

----------


## zabounis

ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα μου βγάζει κι εμένα όταν πάω να συνδεθώ

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## themaxx

κλασικά πρέπει να πάτε στον ie -> tools -> internet options -> security και στο trusted sites παταμε το button sites και προσθέτουμε το http://camera.dalex.awmn/ στην λίστα . Mετά θα δεχτεί να κάνει εγκατάσταση το activex. 

Τωρα μια ερωτηση στον καναπέ κοιμάσαι χεχεχε ?

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## MAuVE

> Το σεμινάριο live στο:
> 
> http://10.2.100.95.
> ..


Γιατί δεν βλέπω εικόνα παρά μόνο το user interface ?

Απάντηση : Γιατί "Windows has blocked this software because it can't verify the publisher" -> 10.2.100.95 = trusted interface και όλα καλά.

Βρε μπαγάσα Δημήτρη, γιατί λες στούς παριστάμενους ότι δεν θα τους πείς τίποτα για χρήση του pfSense στο awmn.

Κύριε cameraman, μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα πιό κοντινό πλάνο ;

Βγάλε έξω από το πλάνο το παράθυρο γιατί είσαι contre lumiere και το auto iris μαυρίζει όλα τα εσωτερικά.

----------


## socrates

Έχουμε ξεκινήσει κανονικά!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καντε κατι να δουμε και μεις οι macusers δεν παιζει ουτε σε safari ουτε σε firefox

----------


## socrates

Κρατάμε το video και offline οπότε όσοι δεν έχουν ΙΕ θα το δουν όταν δημοσιευτεί.
Παίδες επιείκεια δεν είμαστε κανα studio... τα λίγα άτομα που έρχονται κάθε φορά δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα. Ο sb-er έκανε το drilling και βοήθησε να μεταφερθεί ο projector σε καλύτερο σημείο, ο noisyjohn είχε πάει να βρει υλικά για την τοποθέτηση κλπ.... 

Για να δουλέψει οκ θα πρέπει να ερχόμαστε μία μέρα και να κάνουμε δοκιμαστικά και την επόμενη να γίνεται η παρουσίαση κάτι που όμως δεν είναι εφικτό για τους περισσότερους από εμάς!

----------


## MAuVE

> Για να δουλέψει οκ θα πρέπει να ερχόμαστε μία μέρα και να κάνουμε δοκιμαστικά και την επόμενη να γίνεται η παρουσίαση κάτι που όμως δεν είναι εφικτό για τους περισσότερους από εμάς!


Έλα ρε Σωκράτη, δεν χρειάζεται να είσατε studio για να γυρίσετε λίγo την κάμερα ή να κατεβάσετε το ρολό του παραθύρου για ν' ανοίξει το διάφραγμα ή ν' απενεργοποιήσετε το auto iris και να δούμε εικόνα.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Για να δουλέψει οκ θα πρέπει να ερχόμαστε μία μέρα και να κάνουμε δοκιμαστικά και την επόμενη να γίνεται η παρουσίαση κάτι που όμως δεν είναι εφικτό για τους περισσότερους από εμάς!
> 
> 
> Έλα ρε Σωκράτη, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαστε studio για να γυρίσετε λίγo την κάμερα ή να κατεβάσετε το ρολό του παραθύρου για ν' ανοίξει το διάφραγμα ή ν' απενεργοποιήσετε το auto iris και να δούμε εικόνα.


Μαζί σου... όμως δεν είναι μόνο αυτό! Ευτυχώς που είχαμε τον sb-er που έκανε το drilling για να πάει ο projector και η οθόνη σε καλύτερο σημείο, ο noisyjohn που πήγε για ψώνια στο κέντρο για να κάνουμε δουλειά, για το όλο στήσιμο, , τα δικτυακά, καθαριότητα, κάποιος να ανοίξει και να κλησει την έδρα κλπ. κλπ

Όλα μπορούν να γίνουν σύμφωνοι αλλά θέλουμε χέρια και συμμετοχή. Κάποιος που θέλει να παρακολουθήσει το workshop δεν μπορεί να ελέγχει τις κάμερες και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτός που κάνει την παρουσίαση.

Πέρα του γεγονότος ότι θεωρούμε ότι πρέπει να έχουμε workshops θα πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε και εμείς όπως μπορούμε υποστηρικτικά Δεν γίνονται από μόνες τους αυτές οι προσπάθειες.

----------


## ggeorgan

Να ρωτήσω δύο πεζά πράγματα και ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμην.
1. Ποιο image κατεβάζουμε απ' εδώ : http://pfsense.bol2riz.com/downloads/ ;
2. Αληθεύει ότι μόνο με linux μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε τα αρχεία τύπου .gzip και να επαληθεύσουμε το άθροισμα md5 ;

Και μια ερώτηση ακόμα όχι τόσο πεζή στον Δημήτρη :
Μήπως θα κάνει και σεμινάριο freeNAS, μετά τα σεμινάρια SME server και pfSense; Να ετοιμαζόμαστε για το άλλο Σάββατο;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## TeslaCoil

εγώ ένα έχω να πω , ο dalex είναι ένας χείμαρρος , μια database
όποιος δεν ήταν εκεί χαμένος είναι σίγουρα

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω πολλά από δίκτυα , μου ξεκαθάρισε αρκετά στο μυαλό μου

Μας έδωσε ένα πολύ καλό εργαλείο - firewall για να δουλέψουμε άμεσα , να στήσουμε το δικό μας firewall για τις δικές του ανάγκες ο κάθε ένας

Σε ευχαριστούμε είσαι ο ένας wiki-net από μόνος σου ... ---

----------


## sb-er

Μόνο ένα πράγμα έχω να πω! ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ο dalex!!!!!!  ::  

Δίνει τα φώτα σε μας τους αρχάριους  ::  

Socrates, να ευχαριστήσουμε και το Γιώργο που βοήθησε με το τρύπημα στο δοκάρι που ήταν πολύ δύσκολο. Θα πάρουμε και γαντζάκια που πιάνουν στη ψευδοροφή για να κρεμάσουμε και το πανί, χωρίς να κάνουμε παραπάνω τρύπες.

Φοβερό σεμινάριο από dalex! Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## TeslaCoil

Ε.. εδώ κολλάει αυτό!!!

Ένα μεγάλο Μπράβο στα παιδία  ::   ::   :: 

(αν τυχον η φωτογραφια ενοχλει να σβιστει ή να μου στιλετε ΠΜ να κανω edit)

----------


## yorgos

> Μόνο ένα πράγμα έχω να πω! ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ο dalex!!!!!!



Πραγματικά ο "δάσκαλος" δεν παίζετε  ::  Αν και στην σχολή είχαμε τέτοιους δασκάλους, θα περνάγαμε όλοι οι φοιτητές με έπαινο!!!

5 ώρες πραγματικής απόλαυσης! Ούτε η Pizza"kaliva" δεν σου αφήνει τέτοια γεύση!

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## alexandros-olkos

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι εγώ «πείστηκα» και σετάρω ένα μηχάνημα για pfSense. Και οι άλλοι υποθέτω. 
Αρχίζουν οι δοκιμές και οι πειραματισμοί λοιπόν…

----------


## pathfinder

> εγώ ένα έχω να πω , ο dalex είναι ένας χείμαρρος , μια database
> όποιος δεν ήταν εκεί χαμένος είναι σίγουρα
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω πολλά από δίκτυα , μου ξεκαθάρισε αρκετά στο μυαλό μου
> 
> Μας έδωσε ένα πολύ καλό εργαλείο - firewall για να δουλέψουμε άμεσα , να στήσουμε το δικό μας firewall για τις δικές του ανάγκες ο κάθε ένας
> 
> Σε ευχαριστούμε είσαι ο ένας wiki-net από μόνος σου ... ---


Επειδη δεν μπορεσα να ερθω λογω στρατου μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος το μηχανακι που στησατε με τον 4πλο ethernet ποιο μοντελο ειναι ? mini atx?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Σταματήστε ρε τις κολακίες, δεν κατεβαίνω γιά πρόεδρος.


Απλά πρόκειται για εκδηλώσεις ενθουσιασμού. Ευχαριστούμε dalex  ::  

Υ.Γ. όσοι δεν ήρθαν και ήθελαν να βελτιώσουν τις γνώσεις τους έχασαν...
Με αφορμή το pfsense ήταν επίσης και ένα καλό μάθημα για firewall roules και ασφάλεια.

----------


## quam

Που μπορούμε να βρούμε το video ?
Δεν νομίζω πως ενδιαφέρει κάποιον αν θα είναι μονταρισμένο ή όχι.

----------


## coffeex

> Που μπορούμε να βρούμε το video ?
> Δεν νομίζω πως ενδιαφέρει κάποιον αν θα είναι μονταρισμένο ή όχι.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον quam..
Aν υπάρχει video ανεβάστε το κάπου γιατί με όσα σχόλια διάβασα πρέπει να είναι
αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## alasondro

159 ευρώ από που;

----------


## noisyjohn

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να το βάλω στις ιδιοκατασκευές. Το βάζω εδώ μιά και αφορά το pfsense και το σεμινάριο του dalex
Διεκδικεί τα πρωτεία βίτσιου μια και θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι πιό μαζεμένο, ήθελα όμως μία κατασκευή γενικού σκοπού για πειραματισμούς, με αρκετή ισχύ χωρίς να καταφύγω στο κλασσικό pc case. Διαστάσεις Π 42cm, Υ 14cm, Β 26cm. Κόστος (χωρίς mobo/PIII/PSU) 120 ευρώ

Ο router είναι υπό κατασκευή και περιλαμβάνει 
- mobo PIII / 600, 256 ram, CF 2 GB, τροφοδοτικό 350 watt silent, modified
- pfsense εγκατεστημένο στην CF
- 4 if : wan / lan (192.x.x.x) / optional (10.x.x.x) / wireless με cm9 σε access point για το σπίτι
- 1 πλακέττα 8 Χ 10/100 switch της 3com
- 1 πλακέττα Level one ADSL+ FBR-1161
- 1 floppy μέσα στο κουτί (πάντα χρειαζούμενο)
και βλέπουμε ..
επισυνάπτω τις φώτο

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## atlas

Δεν το πιστεύω τί έχασα.... Πού κοιμόμουνα και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι.... Έχω ήδη pfsense με ενα link+LAN και ετοιμάζομαι και για 2ο link.... Οπότε με ενδιέφερε πολύ... ήταν από ότι καταλαβαίνω και πολύ καλό.... Ελπίζω dalex να επαναληφθεί. Ως τότε, ίσως σου στείλω κανένα pm για καμιά ερώτηση, αν δε σε πειράζει.

----------


## quam

Τελικά θα μας πει κάποιος πώσα πρέπει να δώσουμε για να δούμε το βίντεο ?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα συγκεντρωθούν ... όταν το θυμηθεί ο Socrates  ::  .... και θα ανέβουν όλα στο wltube  ::

----------


## quam

> Θα συγκεντρωθούν ... όταν το θυμηθεί ο Socrates  .... και θα ανέβουν όλα στο wltube


Η έκφραση 'θα συγκεντρωθούν' μήπως είναι συνώνυμη του 'Όταν ολοκληρωθούν όλα τα workshops του 07 και ...'

Ελπίζω πως δεν έγινα ήδη κουραστικός. Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα προσφέρομαι εθελοντικά να φρεσκάρω τη μνήμη του Socrates σε καθημερινή βάση  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

ο socrates κουβαλάει επι μονιμου τα 10 dvd στην τσάντα του...
οποιος θέλει του τα δίνω την Τετάρτη και τα περνάει αυτός στο δίκτυο γιατί όπως έχω ήδη γράψει υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον κόμβο μου.

----------


## quam

> ο socrates κουβαλάει επι μονιμου τα 10 dvd στην τσάντα του...
> οποιος θέλει του τα δίνω την Τετάρτη και τα περνάει αυτός στο δίκτυο γιατί όπως έχω ήδη γράψει υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον κόμβο μου.


Τότε αποσύρω την προηγούμενη προσφορά μου και υποβάλω εκ νέου υποψηφιότητα για το τμήμα μεταγωγών οπτικοακουστικού υλικού.  ::  
Θα περιμένω νεώτερα.

----------

